# Favorite Motorcycle quote



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Sitting Is Not A Sport.

There is no World Champion of sitting. No governing body to ensure that when two people try to out sit each other, they do it by the rules. Because sitting is not a sport. Unfortunately, most people that buy sportbikes do just that. They hit the starter button, raise the kickstand, gently release the clutch, and sit their asses off. There's nothing wrong with these people. They just bought the wrong bike. A sportbike is not designed to be sat on. It's designed to be hung off. Moved around on. Constantly manipulated beneath the rider. A self-propelled platform upon which a sport takes place. Before you buy a sportbike, take a moment to think about what you really want to do on it. If the answer involves sitting, you may want to consider something different. A porch swing maybe, or one of those floating pool chairs.


My favorite bike quote of all time


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I sit on my Harley...it's a floating couch...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I sit on my Harley...it's a floating couch...


That's acceptable. I got to ride a new Goldwing :yikes: It was like riding in a Lincoln Town Car....


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

My favorite quote is:

"Work to ride, Ride to work"....oh wait, that's not it. :angel:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

3LOU5 said:


> My favorite quote is:
> 
> "Work to ride, Ride to work"....oh wait, that's not it. :angel:


Mine is:

"I love to ride her like Seabiscuit"...oh wait, that's it! :bigpimp:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice quote...
And true indeed.... If you wanna "just" sit go get yourself a Harley :eeps:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> Nice quote...
> And true indeed.... If you wanna "just" sit go get yourself a Harley :eeps:


Agreed, maybe in 40 years when I turn 70 it might be Harley time.

Unless of course you're lazy, scared of speed and out of shape, then a Harley is right for you:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4484420&postcount=3


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Agreed, maybe in 40 years when I turn 70 it might be Harley time.
> 
> Unless of course you're lazy, scared of speed and out of shape, then a Harley is right for you:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4484420&postcount=3


:rofl:
Glad to see we are on the same page :eeps:

:thumbup:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

As a chick, I know I shouldn't, but when I see "If you can read this, the bitch fell off.", I have to giggle.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

"Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul."


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Agreed, maybe in 40 years when I turn 70 it might be Harley time.
> 
> Unless of course you're lazy, scared of speed and out of shape, then a Harley is right for you:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4484420&postcount=3


You Diiiick....










:rofl:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Melissa said:


> As a chick, I know I shouldn't, but when I see "If you can read this, the bitch fell off.", I have to giggle.


I've seen some biker chicks with the shirt that says "This Bitch don't fall off" on the back. :rofl:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> You Diiiick....
> 
> :rofl:


:bustingup


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

SportBikeGirl said:


> "Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul."


:thumbup::thumbup:
Thats an awesome one as well...


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> :bustingup


He's just upset cause his couch is too slow...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> He's just upset cause his couch is too slow...


My motor is 1584cc or 96 ci bud...I'm not riding some chicks 600. :stickpoke


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> My motor is 1584cc or 96 ci bud...I'm not riding some chicks 600. :stickpoke


Puleez....anyone can put two wheels on a barge.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Puleez....anyone can put two wheels on a barge.


Torque, baby....torque.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Torque, baby....torque.


I love you like a big sister but jeebus man, dump trucks have the most torque.

Obviously those skid-plates you call helmets aren't very good are they? :rofl:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Breakdowns and rebuilds create character in the owner as well as in the machine.
Perhaps that's why I still run out of gas occasionally-there's nothing like pushing a 500 pound motorcycle that last half mile to make you appreciate the wonders of the internal combustion engine.

John Landstrom
Blue Moon Cycle


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> I love you like a big sister:


So...Diver Girl was right...you are a chick....:rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> So...Diver Girl was right...you are a chick....:rofl:


Not quite there Tiny Tin (I believe Prop came up with that one), me be the boy, you be the sista! :rofl:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Not quite there Tiny Tin (I believe Prop came up with that one), me be the boy, you be the sista! :rofl:


Nice try Big Sister... :rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Nice try Big Sister... :rofl:


Stop being immature.

My bike is faster than your bike.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Stop being immature.
> 
> My bike is faster than your bike.


Whatever you say, Big Sis.


----------

